
Ask HN: Family photo cloud - crobertsbmw
I am so frustrated with all the cloud options out there. Currently I am using iPhoto with iCloud and my wife and I have to have seperate accounts in order to have files automatically save to the cloud. Which isn&#x27;t that big of a deal. I just uploaded the 5G of photos she had on her phone to my computer so  that I could free up enough space to upgrade her phone to iOS9. I then logged into iCloud.com using her credetials and started uploading everything into iPhoto. But wait: only the JPG files will upload. Why can&#x27;t I upload .MOV or .PNG?<p>Dropbox won&#x27;t work because I can&#x27;t do any type of a family sharing type thing and I don&#x27;t want to have to pay for two pro accounts and have each one use 5 Gig. The other problem is that I want my cloud to save the originals in the cloud and have the client store low res photos and dynamically load the high res when I am browsing or request for the original (similar to iPhoto).<p>Does anyone know of a good photo cloud solution? Or am I going to have to spend a week building my own?
======
noodlio
This almost outlines a new business idea. Have you tried using Google Drive,
making a virtual drive on your device? Then you either save the photos
directly on the drive (e.g. G:/) or move it.

------
vtitolo
Go to the website www.joyflips.com and you will find your answer. Feel free to
call 415-860-9720.

